# 1910 Olds Type A



## Gearsguy (Apr 18, 2012)

Finished this in October 2011. Made from my own patterns and plans. Build time was about 6 months on and off. Flywheels are cast iron and were done at a regular foundry. The rest are aluminum and were done in my own backyard foundry.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpdkeR1j-6c[/ame]


----------



## doubletop (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice, and your own castings. So is that load banging every so often typical "hit n miss" or is it "miss n hit" (occasionally)

I do like it

Pete


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful work on that Gearsguy and it runs very well indeed!!! Thanks for sharing it here.

Bill


----------



## fcheslop (Apr 19, 2012)

Stunning work that is some thing to be very proud of building.Thanks for sharing
best wishes Frazer


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 19, 2012)

A stunning little workhorse. Congratulations on a great build


----------



## kutzdibutz (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice one! Congrats! :bow:

I think I need to make one as well eventually... 

Cheers, Karsten


----------



## rhitee93 (Apr 19, 2012)

That is truly impressive! 

I would love to see some pics of your casting process and the machining process if you have them. I hope to cast some of my own parts some day, but I haven't even dreamed of something that complicated yet.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 19, 2012)

Very impressive. Post up some build photos; this is deserving of Project of the Month.

-Bob


----------



## starnovice (Nov 18, 2012)

Good job Karl.  Nice close up of you paper clip ignition.

th_wav

Pat W


----------

